# Hedgehog not running on wheel..?



## LaurenNicole9618 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi! I recently bought a hedgehog from a breeder. I've had her for about 3 weeks now and she's around 10 weeks old. Ever since I got her she hasn't ran on her wheel once! I don't know if she ever did with the breeder but it's starting to scare me because I've heard that they can like become over weight and die? What do I do? Help!!


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

I am assuming that she is still a baby, right? The wheel may be too bug for her right now. Check to see if she can get out of it okay by gently placing her in it. We actually had to slowly spin the wheel for Penny to get her used to it! If the wheel is not too big, is it wobbly? You may have to tighten up screws. You can also try adjusting the tile of the wheel. Mine likes to run with the wheel tipped back. What kind 
of wheel is it? It should be a smooth bucket type with no slits or holes for tiny toes to get caught in. They can really hurt themselves on those.
Is she still eating, pooping and sleeping alright? If you have noticed these activities have decreased then it could be a cage temperature issue. If that is the case bump the temp up 1 or 2 degrees. Most owners say optimal temp is around 75 degrees.
Good luck, please let us know how it goes!


----------

